# Help with bottle



## misun (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello. I was informed that what I found was a poison bottle. I actually found it 4 years ago and have treasured it. It’s a small flat backed triangular brown bottle which I found partially buried amongst pinnacle rocks where there used to be an excavation area. The site has its history dating back to 1914 where Europeans had been responsible in the excavation.  It’s about 68mm x 26mm x 20mm. On the front side is NOT TO BE TAKEN, on each sides to this are 27 dimples (total 54). At the base is the letter “*W”*on the front side and on the flat side appears to be” *M45*?” . I cannot make out the last character hence the question mark.  Any assistance to help me identify the bottle and where it may have originated from and etc etc would be really appreciated.


----------



## TylerH (Jul 8, 2014)

It looks to be English , And welcome to the forum!!


----------



## misun (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the Welcome.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 12, 2014)

If it's been previously documented, I would need a better image of all the embossing and the base to get proper shape.  Flat back triangle may be irregular hexagon, but I'm only speculating without  that base image.


----------

